# Not only for wood and leather.



## Wolffarmer (Jul 14, 2009)

Cool beans Dedvw

Looks like Ace hardware caries it. now to see if my two local ones has it.

Randy


----------



## Dedvw (Jul 6, 2010)

I look forward to hearing what you think of the stuff.


----------

